# CBFM (or OPK's etc) - Cycle buddies for April/May



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies thought I'd add another thread as I know some of you are on your next cycles already (Sweetcheeks  )
I'm hoping the lovely Mazz  will add another table same as last months and update.

Sweetcheeks add you ov' date etc here so it can be updated, hopefully you wont be too lonely for long as other join, I'm on CD27, AF any day soon so will be joining ya in not long x
[CSV] Name, Method, 1st day of cycle, Ovulation Date, Result 
Crossed4Luck, CBFM, 6th May, 23rd May, 
sweetcheeks2009, CBFM, 21st April, 13th May,  
squirrels, CBFM, 7th May, TBC 
button butterfly, CBFM, 30th April, 14th May,  
sammysmiles, CBFM, 2nd May, 13th May,  
beanie, CBFM, 9th May, TBC 
keyno1, CBFM, TBC, TBC 
catkin79, CBFM, TBC, TBC 
Marie73, OPK/BBT, 3rd May, TBC 
Tracyxx, CBFM, 3rd May, 16th May ,  
LisaD*, CBFM, TBC, TBC 
Vaudelin, CBFM, 3rd May, TBC
Strawbs, CBFM, TBC, TBC,  
mooers, CBFM, 5th May, TBC
kiteflyer, OPK, 13th May, 26th May
mandimoo, CBFM, 11th May, TBC
emmasmith9, tbc
joggers123, CBFM [/CSV]


----------



## Sammysmiles

CD1 here. Second month of the CBFM, let's get on it girls


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Thanks Maz by the way


----------



## broody23

Hiya

I have been lurking for a while, so sorry to read of all the AFs that have arrived. I hope you all have better luck next month, sending babydust to you all.

I have started using my monitor this cycle. I have been testing since day 6, is this result normal so far?:

CD 6 Low
CD7 Low
CD 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 all Medium

I thought I ovulated earlier than normal like CD12 as I have a short cycle that only lasts 24/25 days, I am now getting worried about whether I may have a luteal phase defect, I am hoping to do a natural IUI next month but am now wondering whether clomid with progesterone supplements would be a better idea for me

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Broody xxx


----------



## Faithope

Hey Ladies, can I join for a short stay please?

I am due to have IVF starting this month but we are trying naturally until AF comes. Well I usually ov 1st or 2nd of every month, get EWCM and Ov pain, well I have neither this month 

I got DH to buy Boots own OPKs and did one at 4.30pm today, theres two lines but not equal in colour so I know this indicates negative, so no ov is coming in the next 48hrs, I am already on CD 20 and nothing is happening!! I have a 31-35 day cycle normally. Anyone here used Boots OPKs tests?

Big  to all you kladies I already know *sweetcheeks, LisaD, catkin, Tracy, Vaudelin* xxx


----------



## mooers

Hi everyone

Got back from Majorca last night, so I'm back and raring to go   Got a load of laundry to do mind you, but I wanted to do a quick post before I come back later and read through everything I have missed.

Well my cycle is completely screwed up for some reason. Turns out the CBFM was probably right when it gave me a peak on CD9 last month, as AF turned up on CD21. Don't know what has happened to my normal cycle   Hopefully it's just as a result of coming off the Tamoxifen, and it'll sort itself out this month. AF feels normal this month at least, whereas last month it was just glorified spotting really. 

If you can bung me on the little table, that'd be great. Cycle started 5th May, and I'll let you know when I get the peak.

Hope everyone is OK, hopefully May will be a lucky month!


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Dam the old witch got me  , oh well better lucck next month! BFN for me ladies xx First day of May cycle 06/05/2011


----------



## catkin79

Hello ladies,

I expect I'll be joining you in a few days - been spotting for 3 days so expect   is on her way.  Doing everything I can to try and knock her off her broom but not feeling hopeful  

Nice to familiar faces on here and some newcomers too xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies...lots of horrible afs so     

When I conceived with cbfm, I also used pre-seed, found it really helped with the bms (which lets face it can be rather tedious!!)

Think I may be ov at the moment but not using any opk or the monitor this month, so we dtd 2 days ago and tonight, may attempt on Sun (have friends all weekend so probably not!), will keep you posted

I never really know if/when I am ov, but do have some ewcm sometimes!  I also have very irregular cycles from 35-42 days (this is better than it used ot be, 2 per year!)

Onwards and upwards........spirng and summer are good times to conceive

Catkins...I can't help re the spotting but hope it is a positive sign for you    

strawbs x x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well the witch got me on Tuesday, not that there was ever any doubt as i had to skip ttc this month due to my coloscopy so its full steam ahead for this month. 

Crossed4Luck can you update me on the list please, my 1st day was the 3rd May and im being greedy this month and using my CBFM + OPK's as i would jjust like to reassure myself that the monitor is right.

I am planning to go all out this month so i have bought new sticks for my CBFM, some clearblue OPK's and some preseed, i am not leaving anything to chance. I am on day 5 now which is perfect as it means i will be getting my peaks next weekend when o/h is off work   .

Hi Strawbs  , long time no speak do you remember me from from our trimester threads?, we where pregnant together as i had my Kieran on the 24th February 2010.  I am also back ttc no3 although most people think im mad trying again for no3 but my daughter is 17 next month so i really only have 1 young child in the house and i would really love company for him.  You must have your hands full with 2 toddlers, im surprised you even have the energy to think about ttc   .

Tracyx


----------



## strawbs

Catkin how u getting on?

Tracy of course I remember you, we were both having BIG babies! Good luck. I know we are possibly crazy to be going again so soon, but ds1 took 4 years in the making!

Strawbs x x


----------



## squirrels

Hi All

AF finally got me too......onwards to May and   its a lucky month for us all.

CD1 7th May for me.

H x


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls
Af arrived so today CD1, really going to go for it this cycle. But thank god for CBFM as af arrived 3 days earlier, I guess I ovulated sooner which would expalin why I peaked sooner than I expected and I would have not known. So gone from 27 day cycle to 24 days.
Lets hope for some positive news this month 
Hugs to you all      xxx


----------



## marie73

Howdy Ladies,

Well I thought I might join you for another month on this thread even though we were told that the antisperm antibodies were not likley to help us get pg naturally. I figure we are going to try anyway till we start IVF which we have the appointment for on June 6th. 
My CD 1 was 3rd May, so AF is due 28th of May, so here is hoping for a miracle.

No personals at minute as am at work - will pop back on later for a catch up. Better go do some work - love to all.
Marie xx


----------



## catkin79

broody23 said:


> Hiya
> 
> I have been lurking for a while, so sorry to read of all the AFs that have arrived. I hope you all have better luck next month, sending babydust to you all.
> 
> I have started using my monitor this cycle. I have been testing since day 6, is this result normal so far?:
> 
> CD 6 Low
> CD7 Low
> CD 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 all Medium
> 
> I thought I ovulated earlier than normal like CD12 as I have a short cycle that only lasts 24/25 days, I am now getting worried about whether I may have a luteal phase defect, I am hoping to do a natural IUI next month but am now wondering whether clomid with progesterone supplements would be a better idea for me
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Broody xxx


Hi Broody,

I'm still on my first cycle with the CBFM, but the results you've shown above look about right to me if your cycle is short. Have you had a PEAK in the last few days?

If you think you ovulate around day 12 usually, and your cycles are 24 to 25 days then this would make your luteal phase 12 to 13 days. Anything above 10 is OK I think. Vitamin B6 has been shown to increase the luteal phase and reduce pre-AF spotting in some women


----------



## weenster

Hi Girls,

I was wondering if you would mind if I joined you on here .... thing is I'm not really at the stage of using CBFM or anything yet, but hopefully will know enough about my cycle (and from your experiences) in the next month or so to know my way forward .....

I'll fill you in a wee bit - I've got PCOS and was told a few years back that it's highly unlikely I'd fall pregnant naturally (at that point was also a bit overweight).  Anyway, had 1 BFP on clomid, but lost it sadly.  Then went for IVF and hit the jackpot with my DS, who is now 2 1/2.  Well, decided a few months back that it was time to start trying IVF again for a sibling, so started back on my metformin in preparation, but after about a month on this I discovered I was pregnant.  I can only assume that the metformin helped me ovulate as in the 2 years following my DS, I only had about 4 or 5 periods, never regular.  Anyway, was not to be again and i suffered a miscarriage 3 weeks ago.  Am now waiting to see what happens to my cycle - i know I can expect AF any time from 4 -6 weeks after the miscarriage, so am interested to see if it comes, and if in fact I am ovulating following this.  At the moment dh and i are considering another round of IVF in Sept, but obviously I've got the idea in my head that if i got a natural BFP once, it could happen again ......  So, I guess I'm waiting for this cycle to see what's happening, and then looking at perhaps starting CBFM next cycle or so when I understand myself a bit more!  

Wow, just read that back, hope you've not all drifted off .....  Would you mind if I follow you this month to see how CBFM works and to see what's happening to other people through their cycle?  

Here's hoping it's a lucky thread for everyone!

Weenster x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls
Hope you are not getting some of this horriable weather, being stuck indoors is so having an effect of my mood at the moment.
Weenster more than welcome hunni
Hugs to you all


----------



## mooers

Hi All

Welcome Weenster! The CBFM is really useful for understanding your cycle better. For 1 thing, I've learnt that I ovulate late if I drink less water at the beginning of the month, sometimes up to 2 or 3 days later. The body is a weird old thing sometimes.   Lots of   and   for your ttc. 

Beanie, we've got bright blue skies and sun here in London, you need to hop on a train! Hope AF is being kind to you this month, and keeps her visit nice and short.

Hope everyone else is doing OK, and keeping positive. As for me, well it's CD6 so I started the pee sticks today. Got a low, which means I'm back to normal after the randomness that was last month!

Hugs to everyone   and hope to see some BFP's this month.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Ladies

Im back from my holiday and i caught back up on everyones posts yesterday.  Sorry to hear that we had no BFP's on the last thread  Grrr maybe this month  

Im on CD19 and had a high today so im really pleased that the monitor is getting to know me, i ov on CD24 last month and had about 12 high days prior so it looks like those high days have been cut drastically which is good as sometimes we have lots of bedding during the high days then run out of energy when the peak day turns up!  I've had lots of watery CM today aswell so maybe ov' is on its way    hope so.

Good luck to everyone for this month    xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi girls - can I join you? My signature sums up my fertility route so far, and I am currently getting towards the end of my first CBFM cycle. I had a high day on day 17, peaked on days 18 & 19 and high again on day 20 so am expecting AF sometime over the weekend. I'm cheekily using some left over cyclogest as I read a post saying that it might aid implantation by delaying AF so I will have to wait and see on that one. 

*Beanie *- you inbox is full!!!! I tried to PM you!

Good luck girls!
Am x


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Girls
CD3 Today

Mooers - Oh london sounds tempting   , here in north somerset lots of rain and cold weather.
Catkin - Hope af is staying away   
Sweetcheeks - Hope you had a lovely holiday, hope to long until you see your peak.
Amethst - Got you Pm... 
Marie - Hope all going well with you on this cycle 
appologies to anyone I have missed 
Sending hugs to you all


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

How are we all today?

I am now on Cd9 and still getting lows which is a bit strange for me as i normlly get my 1st peak on Cd11 so normally have a high by now so im hoping my B6 might be doing its job as i started taking an extra 50mg this cycle so 60mg in total with the hope that it might move ovulation back to a more normal cd13/14, as i read that early ov can mean an immature egg.  On one hand im hoping it has worked but then on the other hand im hoping it hasn't as i was due to ov around fri/sat when o/h is off of work so we have plenty of time to b/d, but if it has moved back it means i will ov around mon/tues when o/h is back working nightshift which makes b'ding a lot harder as he is in bed sleeping before i get up and leaves the house at 6pm   .  

Weenster its so strange to see you on here as i just posted you a message on scottish girls, i was so sad to read about the m/c as i had just read about your surprise BFP.  I had actually posted to ask what immune meds you had been on during your IVF as we had decided not to go back for any more tx after so many failures but i had my IVF due to Endometriosis & blocked tubes so didn't have any meds, but after being diagnosed with immune issues last year we are now considering one last FET with immune meds if we have no sign of a BFP by the end of the year. I will keep praying that you get another natural BFP before you have to go back for any more tx as if it can happen once it can happen again  .

Tracyx


----------



## button butterfly

Err hiya!!!  

Was wondering why it was kind o quiet on the March/April then I used some of my braincells and thought there would be a April/May board!!  Nothing happening much with me just been busy.  On day 12 and still low....think I was high the last time, will have read back and see!  Hope everyone is okay and sending      for this month!!!

Button


----------



## strawbs

Gosh no BFP last month    ...May is going to be busy!

Nothing to report here as no monitor last month, but think I am about 6dpo?? total guessowrk, lots of dishcarge and cramps very weird.

Weenstar...I conceived DS2 6 weeks after a m/c (no af bewteen and no monitor use), just had loads of ewcm so dtd the morning, evening, next morning miss one day and one more bms!!!

Good luck ladies, spring is in full force!!

strawbs x x x


----------



## jen817

Hello all - I hope you don't mind me invading your chat from the US, but there's nothing over here that compares!!  I've been to England several times, was married in Scotland, my Dad was first generation immigrant from Scotland, so I almost qualify....  Anyway my signature explains the battle scars.  I'm trying to get used to the idea of TTC naturally again, though I'll wait one more month to heal before starting.  I just felt rude reading all your stories without introducing myself...  so wanted to say hello and best wishes to all - hoping for lots of BFPs this month (and next)!  -Jen 

PS What do CBFM & TBC stand for exactly?


----------



## weenster

Hi girls,  

Tracey, I'm sorry i didn't reply to you on the scottish board, i remember reading it now but it was at the time the site was kinda down and it wouldn't let me reply....  Now the scottish thread hasn't come up with and new posts when i click so i forgot .....

Anyway i contacted my clinic again to check exactly what i'd had (i'm hoping to be seen by the NHS before going private again, not for treatment, more just to ask questions so wanted to start getting my list ready!) and they've said it was an ivig injection.  I'm still not sure what it is or what it does, or even why i got it (not sure if it's just standard with IVF?) but these are the questions I'm armed with!

AFM my miscarriage seems to still be going on!  I started bleeding 4 weeks ago now, had it confirmed 3 weeks ago and had medical manangement.  Anyway they said to do a pregnancy test after three weeks to test it was BFN and for once in my life i was willing a test to be negative and it was positive!!!!  Typical eh?  All the times I've peed on a stick inthe past wanting the opposite!  So it's back to the clinic for me on Sat for a scan to see what's left and what can be done (erpc, more tablets etc etc)  I'm really thinking that folk will have had their babies before i've even finished miscarrying!  I did wonder though, i'd bought wee ovulation tests off amazon (cheapies, not CBFM) just to keep an eye on my cycle, and the first one gave a really strong positive....  Turns out these measure HCG too .....

Anyway, am keeping up with all your stories and hope the next few days/weeks bring lots of healthy eggies and good results!

Weenster x


----------



## weenster

Sorry Amethyst, I'mkind of new to this too, but CBFM means Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, not sure about TBC though?  I've not used the monitor myself yet, but am thinking about it next month when my cycle's kind of getting back to normal after my miscarriage!

Good luck 

Weenster x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies
CD4 so expecting to start doing the sticks in the next few days.

Hope you are all ok.
Jen817 - Hello and welcome CBFM = clear blue fertility moniter and TBC = to be confirmed.
Weenster - Just wanted to give you a hug     .


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Weenster - Sending you lots and lots of    

Welcome to all the new ladies  

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi ladies

Well, I am a bit behind all of you this month as I am still on my 2ww.  I have my new batch of sticks at the ready (how's that for optimism! lol!).

Weenster - [email protected] sorry sorry hun to read your news, and I hope that your miscarriage ends soon. 

Beanie - Good luck this month!

Jen - welcome!

Have a good evening x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been away for a week but I have been poas and waiting for news    I have had a high since day 9 (now day 11) so expecting my peak pretty soon. We havent BD all month yet    so had better get a wriggle on.

Hi Amethyst, hope you dont need those sticks. Lots of luck in your 2ww

Hi Jen, Weenster, Beanie

Strawbs, I am with you lets hope for some lovely BFP's this month. Fingers and toes are crossed.

Hi Tracey and Button. Lets hope for some peaks soon hey?

Right, off to entice DH into bed. He had better pull my nightie down when he has finished     Who said romance was dead!


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Sammysmiles - Have you been anywhere nice?  I have also had a high for the last 3 days so im hoping my peak will arrive soon too.  We may peak at the same time 

Hi Amethyst - Hows your 2ww going?

Hi Button butterfly - I have had less high days this time around but it hink the monitor learns more about your body to give you more accurate results so i wouldn't worry to much  

Hi to everyone else.

I finally have my appointment tomorrow afternoon to find out my results froms feb!  Seems so long ago since i had my bloodtests done and my hsg.  They should tell me my options aswell.  Abit nervous as im expecting the worse (as we do!)  At least i can tell them my monitor detected ovulation last month.  Because they took my bloods on the days of my cycle as if i was a 28 day lady so the results might say i don't ovulate so i can try and explain that i ovulate later.

Good Luck to everyone xx


----------



## Beanie3

Evening Girls
Sammysmiles - Hope get to have some bd with dh   
Sweetcheeks - Hope they give you some positive news tommorrow
Catkin - Has af stayed away   
Crossed4luck - Hope all is ok with you 

Here's to hopefully seeing some positive news this month ladies


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies, blimey three pages, took me a while to catch up, sorry been absent from the thread been a manic week.  

CD7 today, CBFM asked for sticks on CD9 last time, so thinking couple more free days before peeing on sticks lol. Last months ov was CD16, which I think should be about normal for me, unlike the previous month (and first month) of doing CBFM which was CD19 (longer cycle after failed ICSI).

Nice to see you ladies chatting and keeping us all posted! X


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Crossed 4 Luck - Not spoke to you for ages.  Hope your ok    xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Morning

Just a quick one from me this morning.

Had a peak this morning   so im guessing i may ovulate today or tomorrow.  Im recording my BBT aswell so hopefully this will confirm when i will actually ovulate.  At least i can tell the consultant today he might take a bloodtest today to confirm aswell or do a scan?

Will let you know the outcome later   xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Peak here as well, day 12!!


----------



## Beanie3

Sweetecheeks - Good luck today with the consultant, hope you going to keep dh busy   
Sammysmiles - Did you manage to drag dh to bd
CD 5 for me so hopefully start testing in the next day or so..
Keeping everything crossed for us girls xx


----------



## button butterfly

Day 14 and still low!!!  hmmm when will i start moving to high??!!!  

Sweetcheeks how did you get on today with consultant?

Everyone who has peaked get    

Button


----------



## strawbs

Good luck with all bms!!
No news here, poss 8-9dpo + feeling decidedly ropey!

Strawbs x x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Strawbs fingers crossed a/f stays away and this is your month babes  

Great news sammysmiles, we don't have to guess what you'll be doing tonight  

Sweetcheeks any news yet?, I'm hoping it was good news today  

AFM I have fairly short cycles (26 days) so my CBFM always starts asking for sticks on day 6, then i start getting high's a few days later then get my peaks around day 11/12 but today I am on day 11 and am still on LOW, even the oestrogen line on my test sticks isn't starting to fade yet .  I have started taking 60mg of B6 so either that has pushed my ovulation back by a few days or i'm going to skip my high days altogether and go straight to PEAK tomorrow so i've been b'ding every 2nd night just incase. I was worried that maybe I have taken too much B6 which can stop you ovulating all together but i have been getting a tiny amount of EWCM today and i feel a little crampy so I don't think ov is that far away so I'll be b'ding tonight just incase  .

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Beanie - Thankyou.  Just got DP in bed lol, all we can do now is  

Tracy & Button Butterfly - Thanks for your concerns.

Well where do i start.  Overall i am happy with the outcome.

HSG Results - No blockages  

Bloodtests - He did mention the results but I'm not sure what my levels were.  I'm hoping they will be stated in the letter that he sends to my GP.  He did say one was higher than normal but its what he would expect due to my PCOS.  He said nothing else has been found and my hormones readings are fine.

DP Results - Over average.  I'm not to sure on this but i will try and explain and remember numbers.  1st test was 75million and 2nd test was 40million.  He said the average is 20million so DP was well over that    Good Swimmers was 49% (i think  ) but he said we have no problems with DP which is good.

I have not been tested for ovulation yet but when i told him that i was using the CBFM and that it detected ovulation on CD24 last month and has detected it today which is CD22 he said i wouldn't bother using that machine because it can give you false readings and he thinks they are a waste of money!  Everyone has their opinion but thats one thing I'm not taking his advice on.  I'm still going to use it because it has helped me over the last few months and my BBT has confirmed the monitor is correct.

Anyway he decided to start me on clomid and i have to take 100mg on day 2 to 6 and then i will have a number of scans and bloodtests to see if i ovulate.  If i do ovulate during my first cycle i will be taking the tablets for 6 months so watch this space, I'm    that the tablets work.

 to you all xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well I got a HIGH this morning and have been getting tons of EWCM all day but a OPK at 6pm was still NEG so I'm assuming i will be getting my 1st PEAK tomorrow.

How is everyone else doing today?

Tracyx


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend, I'm having quite night in watching the eurovision   , cd6 and started testing today so fingers crossed for some highs and a peak

Tracey - Do hope you get your peak in the next day or so   
Sweetcheeks - Oh sounds positive, wishing you all the best with clomid    
Ameythst - Hope af has stayed away, big hug if she has    
Strawbs - Really hope af stays away    
Button - Hope you get your peak real soon    
Crossed4luck, Sammysmiles & Catkin - Hope you are all ok   

Beanie xx


----------



## mooers

Morning all

Sweetcheeks, good news on the test results, and good luck with the Clomid!

Button, Tracey, have you got your peaks yet? Hope so! 

Amethyst, Strabs, got my fingers crossed for you both.   for a BFP.

Hope everyone else is OK, and   and   for some good news soon.

I'm on CD 11 and still on 2 bars (is that a medium?!) Had some BMS last night though and used the pre seed. Got a cold though, which isn't doing wonders for my libido! Still, I'm taking a truck load of supplements this month, so hopefully they'll help out!

 to everyone.


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Well it's cd13 and I'm still on HIGH today, I normally PEAK on cd11 so the B6 I'm taking must be doing something. I was really angry this morning as I wasn't convinced with my HIGH reading so did a digital OPK aswell and it was POS+ as I got a big smiley face so I though my monitor had went wonky but I have just had another look at the stick from my OPK and the test line is so faint there is no way it should have been a POS+ so I'm ignoring it and will do another test again later later today.  

I will try and get a photo and you guys can tell me what you think? I am so angry as digital OPK's are far too expensive to be giving out false positives  

Tracyx


----------



## Tracyxx

mooers said:


> I'm on CD 11 and still on 2 bars (is that a medium?!)


Hi Mooers,

On the clearblue monitor.....

1 Bar = LOW
2 Bars = HIGH
3 Bars = PEAK

Hope this helps
Tracyx


----------



## button butterfly

hiya

Have been busy busy busy!!  got peak yesterday (day 15) and today but had no highs before hand   .  Last month I peaked on day 19 so hmmm not sure what my body is doing?! Anyway I am getting jiggy with DH and using preseed aswell with hope that it works this time.  

goodluck to everyone who is peaking 

Button


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Sammysmiles - Just noticed on the front page that we ovulated on the same day   hope you've been getting plenty of S    We will be on the 2ww together so we can compare symptoms   xx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi all,

I am new here and wondered if I could join. I have just started using OPK's but have not splashed out on CBFM yet, they seem expensive to me! I'm only been TTC for 6 months but when AF arrives every month it is depressing and it would be great to have some support!

First day of my cycle was 13th May.

Thanks you and lots of     

kiteflyer


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Kiteflyer - Welcome to the thread.  I tried OPK's about 6 months but i never would get a smiley face   so i decided to buy the CBFM (i know it is expensive) but its been the best buy as i now know when i ovulate.  So they are worth it.

Have you been to see a consultant or gp since you've been ttc?

xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies,

Sorry it’s been a while, had a weekend of various gardening bits to do and hubby birthday too! Just thought I’d check however one’s getting on. I’m on CD11 and just worked out if Ov falls the same as last month, ie CD16 it will be the 21st May which is out first year wedding anniversary, HOW amazing would it be if this is ‘our month’, it would be one to tell the grand kids, conception on the 1st yr wedding anniversary, so got everything crossed, the same as every month. It’s hard to stay hopeful failed month after month, not really had that spark this month yet, until I just realised the dates. Suffering a little at the mo with sitting next preggo friend at work, it’s a constant reminder of what we ‘could’ have had, her due month is the same month ours would have been if the ICSI would have worked, which is totally sucky as makes me feel down.

Hope your all doing well, I would LOVE to see a BFP on this page this month, as we all know being couples with fert ility issues its as likely as winning the lottery and we are all most likely to need some form of treatment, would be great to make a miracle story to give us a boast and remind us, it only takes one!! 

Welcome KiteFlyer 

Good Luck ladies  xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Tracey & Sammysmiles – Just read up, Peaks last week, hope you gots lots of BD’ing in?!!?
Sweetcheeks - Wishing you luck with clomid


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Well i am really annoyed today as i didn't get a PEAK on my monitor until today but i have been getting POS+ OPK's since yesterday morning but when i looked at the test sticks there is no way they where positive as the LH test line is really faint so i spend £25 on bloody digital OPK's only to get false positives, take a look at the picture and see what you think -

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/Tracyx/Snapbucket/244E690E.jpg

The top stick was my test stick from my CBFM from 8am yesterday which clearly shows an increase in estrogen but no LH surge as both lines are faint so rightly my monitor gave me a HIGH.

The two lower sticks are from my clearblue digital OPK's from 9am & 3pm yesterday which both gave me a big smiley face but when i remove the sticks the lines were barely noticeable. I'm sorry but in order to be positive the test line should be as dark as or darker than the control line so in my opinion there is no way i should have got a smiley face from either of them  .

Anyway the good news is that my monitor gave me a PEAK today and my LH surge line is really dark today so i am going to ignore the OPK's and assume i will be ovulating today or tomorrow which is cd14/15 

How is everyone else doing today?

Tracyx
/links


----------



## kiteflyer

Thanks Crossed4luck! Sometimes I'm glad I work with all men as I think like you seeing a pregnant colleague would be depressing  .

Sweetcheeks not yet but reading all your stories is helping me at a time when I feel quite useless. I'll be off the doctors if I don't get lucky this month so I will be  hoping 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi kiteflyer,

Sorry I was in a rush earlier and didn't read before I posted so welcome to the thread, hopefully you won't be here too long if you know what I mean  

Tracyx


----------



## strawbs

Tracy, I have a lot of faith in cbfm being accurate so lots of luck with bms + 2ww!
Knicker watching has started, hate the 2ww! Testing sat as due on any day, poss wed/thurs

Strawbs x x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Strawbs - What do you watch for during your 2ww? x


----------



## strawbs

sweetcheeks..I am terrible, constantly checking for spotting/bleeding, poking boobs!!

I have been pg 4 times (m/c x2), my last 2 pg I knew very early on due to symptoms, dizziness and nausea.  I sadly m/c my 3rd pg but with my 4th DS2 was the result.  I knew about 7 dpo.
I had bleeding with him at 6 weeks which was awful

I would have sworn I was pg yesterday due to feeling really rough, but today pretty sure I am not

The truth of the matter is af symptoms and pg symptoms can be VERY similar

I hate the 2ww am i pg??  swinging from yes to no constantly!!  I am very lucky to even be on a 2ww as before ds1 I only had 2 af per year

Good luck ladies

strawbs x x x


----------



## catkin79

Crossed4Luck – That would be amazing if you conceived on the anniversary month of your wedding.  Really hope that’s the case – FX for you xxx







sweetcheeks2009 – Fab news that the HSG came back clear.  Good luck with the clomid. I took 100mg clomid for 6 cycles last year – although they were all BFN for me, they did show a much clearer pattern of ovulation and my luteal phase was consistently over 10 days.  I’m asking my GP if I can go back on it again soon!  Pray you get your BFP with it xxx



button butterfly – how have you found the Preseed?  I’m been using it every time we BD’d this month.  Think I’ll keep it up for a few months or so.  Hope you’re surviving the 2WW xxx


Sammysmiles – Another one in the 2WW.  Hope you were able to get some BD’ing in when you had your peak xxx

Beanie – any HIGHS or PEAKS yet? Hope you’re doing OK xxx



Marie73 – Hope you get your miracle, whether it’s naturally this month or via IVF.  I guess this is about Operation Egg time for you? xxx

Tracyxx – Glad you got that PEAK – go get that egg!! xxx



Strawbs – I’m like you when in the 2WW, constantly knicker checking and poking bits and bobs to check for sensitivity.  Hope the witch stays away and you get your BFP! Xxx

Broody23 – How are you getting on with the CBFM now?  Any sign of a PEAK? xxx

Faithope – did you ovulate in the end?  Hope you get your BFP this month and don’t need the IVF.  Love the new avatar picture xxx

Mooers – hope you get your PEAK soon.  Keep BD’ing with the Preseed so that the sperm are waiting for the egg when it pops out xxx

Squirrels – how you getting on hun? Xxx

Weenster – Sorry to hear about your miscarriage – it sounds horrendous.  Hope it’s come to an end now and you’re recovering.  Hope your cycles become regular and you get your BFP.  Have you tried charting your BBT? It’s been invaluable for me to help me understand my cycle.  CBFM is still relatively new for me and haven’t yet got enough data to see if it ties in with BBT.  Hope you get another miracle and get your BFP naturally xxx

Amethyst_UK – are you still in the 2WW?  Hope the witch has stayed away! xxx

Jen817 – Hello from across the pond!  You’re more than welcome to join us. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  Hope you get another miracle TTC naturally xxx

Kiteflyer – welcome to the thread. It’s a lovely bunch on here so hope you get the support you’re looking for xxx 

Hope I haven’t missed anyone, but I have – apologies!

AFM chart says I ovulated on CD14 (25th April), which makes me 20 DPO today but no sign of AF and 3 BFNs on internet cheapie HPGs.  Am going to GP tomorrow to ask for blood tests and will ask for HCG blood test too.  Am not getting my hopes up though as suspect it’s more likely that I didn’t ovulate when chart says I did – it changed its mind several times before finally settling on CD14 and my temps have been quite erratic throughout the month.  Anyway, time will tell.  Feel a bit left out as my cycles are so out of sync with all of you.  Some of you have 2 cycles to my 1.  Can’t help feeling this can’t help my chances of conceiving.  Will be asking GP if I can go back on clomid too as this regulated my cycle a bit too

 to all xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Catkin - just a quickie hun.  You are not the only one out of sync.  My cycles are long (ish) too and can be anything up to 42 days on a bad month!  I'm waiting for AF at the mo - BFN on Monday's test, but I was using cyclogest so was expecting a delay.

I hope you get a definite answer soon.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Girls

Got bit catching up to do, been manic few days at work   , had high yesterday and today currently cd9. We bd sunday and said to dh we gotta bd again today, his comment was get at like rabbits   . His way making it feel less like a chore. Will have a catch up and do a proper post. 

Sending hugs to you all


----------



## button butterfly

Hiya got a low today so here goes the 2ww!!!  

Catkin- just been using the preseed for 2 cycles now so I am hoping this helps matters!!  Will continue to use it for another few months just like you!!  Will try anything if it is supposed to help!!!  Hope your GP manages to help you out with your cycle, how long are your cycles normally?  Mine is usually 28 days and if you read back I got a peak on day 19 and 20 of my first cycle using CBFM and then this month I went straight to peak from low on day 15!!!!  

How is everyone else doing? 

button


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey ladies, got the first HIGH today of this cycle, so far......Estimated PEAK on CD16 I recon.....

CD9 Low
CD10 Low
CD11 Low
CD12 High

X


----------



## mooers

Hi Everyone

I know this is completely unrelated, but I just wanted to say how much I miss the sun.   It's so dark here in London that I have had to switch a light on just so I can see! Anyway, weather issues aside, how's everyone doing?

Button/Catkin - I've also been using preseed for this cycle, so we'll see how it goes. I found it a bit messy at first, but once I reduced the dose and got my applicator technique right, it's been fine. It's just a shame you can't get applicators separately as you only get 9 with the pack, and you need about twice that. Good luck on the 2ww Button, and let us know how you get on at the GP Catkin  

Amethyst - Has AF turned up yet? Fingers crossed that she stays away. 

Kiteflyer - Welcome to the thread!  

Tracey - Those OPK's sound a bit lame, maybe you got a duff batch or something? Glad you got a peak on the CBFM. Hope you're managing to get the BMS in! 

Any other peaks to report? I got mine today, and I've had some spotting this afternoon which I sometimes get after the egg has popped. Luckily DH and I got busy last night, so hopefully the little swimmers are in the right place. Not sure whether to do more BMS tonight or not, I guess I'll see how DH is feeling.

Hope everyone who is on the 2ww isn't going too loopy! I have some months where I can be quite calm about it, but other months where my colleagues probably assume I have a bladder infection or something as I'm dashing off to the loo every 5 minutes  

Hope to hear news of a BFP from someone soon


----------



## strawbs

Mooers, I used to wash my pre seed applicators in very hot water + re-use!

Strawbs x


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

How are you girls all finding Preseed, I used it for the first time this cycle and the first night I got a stingy/nippy sensation but I tried it again the next night and although not as bad I got the same stingy sensation again so i have stopped using it so think I may need to have a read up and see what could be causing it because I'm not usually an allergic/sensitive kind of person  

Tracyx


----------



## mooers

Hi Tracy

I get on OK with the preseed and I have sensitive skin that flares up with just about anything, so I  agree that it's probably better to stop using it and see if the stingy feeling goes away. If it's not the gunk itself, maybe the applicator has caused a little scrape or something? Have you had any spotting or anything?

Thanks for the tip Strawbs! I'll do that from now on. I'm always keen to save money, especially as I have rather recklessly ordered a new mobile phone today  

x


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies,

I went to the GP today.  She sent me off for a load of bloodtests - should get results back in about a week.  Tests include HCG and Progesterone, so will know if I'm pregnant (doubtful), and if not, if I ovulated (again, doubtful as AF is missing in action).

Also had bloodtest for FSH/LH although I'm pretty sure this should be done on CD3 and not CD36 - GP poo-poo'd this when I suggested I wait until next cycle.  Not convinced though, so suspect I'll have to go back and ask for this to be done again.

Also testing Thyroid, Full blood count, inflammation markers, random glucose and rubella.

I asked GP about checking my cervix position as a secondary fertility indicator - she looked at me gone out and said she'd have to read up on it!  Does anyone on here check their cervix position?


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi All

Rushing at the min, hoping to do personals later on.  So just got a quick question.  Im on 4dpo and having really bad period pains    Has anyone had this happen to them so early on.  Normally these pains don't happen to at least 10dpo xx


----------



## mooers

Hi Sweetcheeks

I get random cramps all the way through the 2ww, some months worse than others. No idea what causes them though


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Girls

Catkin - Great that your getting all your bloods done, I have a tilted cervic but was told that should not effect me getting pg. Hope you get some answers    

Ameythest - Hope your ok    

Sweetcheeks - Like mooers I get radom twinges all through my cycle, keeping everything crossed for you   

Button - Keeping fingers crossed for your 2ww   

Crossed4luck - Hope not long till you get you peak, hope DH ready for plent bd   

Hello to all the other lovely ladies, just getting caught up with you all     

Afm - have had a cd 7 low
                            cd 8 high
                            cd 9 high
                            cd10 high
So hoping to see my peak tommorrow or Fri, we bd on cd 7 and cd 9 and all going well again tonight if DH not to tired.

Sending lots of positive vibes to us all


----------



## Tracyxx

mooers said:


> Hi Tracy
> I get on OK with the preseed and I have sensitive skin that flares up with just about anything, so I agree that it's probably better to stop using it and see if the stingy feeling goes away. If it's not the gunk itself, maybe the applicator has caused a little scrape or something? Have you had any spotting or anything?


Thanks Mooers but it was definately the preseed itself, its ok when it first goes in but then after a few minutes i get a little bit of stinging coming from the cervix, it normally goes away after 5-10mins but i just stopped using it anyway just incase it was doing any harm, ive got enough problems without giving myself more 

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello everyone

How is everyone doing?

Catkin - Good luck with your results.  I totally understand how frustrating it is for you because when i had long cycles i could never detect ovulation.  But fingers crossed that you ovulate within the next few days.  Sending you a massive   x

Button and sammysmiles - How you getting on during your 2ww?

Crossed4luck - Have you had your peak yet?

What does afm mean?  I noticed many of you use that abb'  

xx


----------



## catkin79

Hi Sweetcheeks 

It means "as for me"

Xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Tracey - Just noticed your in your 2ww too, how you getting on? xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Thanks catkin - I thought at first it was a person    how thick am i.  Hope your ok xx


----------



## Tracyxx

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> Thanks catkin - I thought at first it was a person  how thick am i. Hope your ok xx


Sweetcheeks you are so funny 

I'm fine thanks for asking, I'm not totally sure when I ovulated but think I am only 2/3dpo so nothing yet, how you feeling now? Any more pains?

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Tracey

I can be an   sometimes  

How come your not sure when you ovulated?

afm (ha ha    )  Im feeling ok.  Im the same not sure when i ovulated.  I peaked on CD22 and CD23 and my temp dipped on CD22 then rose on CD23 and CD24 but then i caught this stupid cold so it mucked up my temps!  But i think i ov'd on CD22.  It was stressing me out at first but i've decided not to worry about it now and wait to see when AF arrives to see what my luteal phase is.  May help  
My pains were ok yesterday but i have them again this morning.  They feel like low deep dull twinges.  I do normally get them but not till later on, nearer to the    

Sending you sticky vibes xx


----------



## weenster

Hi Girls,

Have just bit the bullet and ordered myself a CBFM .....  tbh i was just going to 'wait and see' what happened with my cycle as I miscarried 4 weeks ago, but I've heard so many good things about it i decided what the hell .....

Anyway was just after a wee bit of advice.  As i said i miscarried 4 weeks ago, I've been bleeding since, although it did get lighter and browner (TMI sorry!) but did start red bleeding a couple of days ago ... do you think this is af?  I've had positive pregnancy tests up till today (today it is a very faint line) so i guess hcg is finally dropping.  If so do you think i could start using the monitor this month?  Or should i wait till my first proper af next month?

Looking forward to getting to know you all more over the next few weeks ....

Weenster x


----------



## button butterfly

Warning!!!  Mega strop message!!!

I want to be pregnant!!!!!!!!!    I have had enough!!!! 

End of strop....sorry    

Any way I am doing my usual proding and poking of the boobs to see if they are sore, browner around the nipples.  Felt a few sharp twinges down below yesterday so I have managed to convince myself that my egg has fertilised and implanted!!  Only time will tell!!!  

How is everyone else doing?  

Sweetcheeks - how you doing? getting to grips with the abbreviations I see!!    Dont you just hate this 2ww thingy?!!

Weenster - So so sorry about your miscarraige, its so damn hard when you think you have finally gotten somewhere!! I had my miscarraige at christmas and I waited until end of march to use the CBFM so that I had 3 periods but it didnt stop me from ttc beforehand.  Here have a hug from me   

Button
Button


----------



## emmasmith9

Can I join too? My CD1 was April 25th so the   is due THIS WEEKEND. I am so nervous! Can't stand the tension....if she's coming wish she'd just hurry up and put me out my misery! No pg signs so guessing she's on her way. I never got a +ve on an OPK but had a TV scan a day or so after ovulation and 2 eggs had gone! "lucky" me I don't need a monitor - I can tell exactly when an ov'ing from pain, cursed endo!

OMG watched misbehaving mums (or something) on BBC3 last night - never again! Talk about torturing myself!

 all round, let me know if anyone else is at same stage can tear hair out together . x


----------



## marie73

Hello lovely ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while - have been reading and running. So much on at the minute for us, Nan in hospital with pneumonia but out now and doing much better, DD had a spell of 2 weeks not wanting to go to school - we had every ailment know to man and some new invented ones I think. Then hairdresser came round and said she had nits. I thought I was going to die. I had to get the shampoo and its so disgusting. She has long hair so was not best pleased when the combing took 2 hours! Now my head itches just thinking about it, yukky. 

Then to top it all off massive argument with hubby at this months 'operation egg' time. He didn't even want to try - guess he doesn't believe in miracles.     Was very mad but have calmed down now - why does each month seem like its the one and therefmore the most important time for BMS. Does anyone else get that way?


Butterfly button - you strop away girl - I was with you at the weekend - did go a teensy bit overboard - we need to blow off steam sometimes to people who understand.    to you.

Weenster - my heart goes out to you, I hope your doing ok after the miscarriage and really hope you can be one of our BFP's you have had a particularly rough time.   . Good luck with the CBFM, it feels like a postive step forward doesn't it..

Sweetcheeks - hope your feeling better from your cold and your temp stops messing about - you might see an implantamharrition dip at some point?? Fingers Crossed...  

Catkin - wishing you good news on all your bloods - its good to be able to tick things off the list when they are confirmed ok. 

Hello to all other lovely ladies. I hope you are all doing well (and don't know have scratchy heads after my nit story!   

Emma - welcome to our little group - its lovely.

AFM - not much to tell - just waiting for next appointment with IVF clinic on 6th June - no BMS this month as hubby and I not speaking - think its the stress of everything - we are good now - it was just our 'wobbly' month. We all have those don't we.  That will be the end of our TTC naturally for a few months anyway but I would love to stay on with my CBFM friends if you don't mind.

Big Hugs    

And a bucket load of   for our first BFP!
Marie xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hey marie73 - I know how you feel.  DP always says you only want BMS when monitor says Yes!  Which winds me up, why can't they be more understanding!  My cold is getting better now and i am waiting to see if i get implantation dip because i did last cycle (even though it never happened grrr) Are you going to carry on with the CBFM during your IVF cycle?  Good luck at your next app   xx

Emmasmith9 - Welcome to thread.  What do you mean TV scan?  I am also waiting for the witch to come.  Having pains and cramps so i think she'll be here within a week! xx

Button Butterfly - You go ahead girl and have your strop, us ladies need to every now and again.  You make me laugh     what did you check for durin your 2ww?  What do you look for in your knickers sorry if thats tmi and why do you prod your boobs?  Im laughing while im writing this but just want to make sure im checking for all the right things lol.  My boobs are always sore after ovulation and they stay sore till the witch arrives!

Weenster - Sorry to hear about your miscarraige.  Hope the CBFM helps you lots.  Big hugs to you xx


----------



## emmasmith9

eeeeeee Marie have been scratching head all day!   Just the thought of the little critters...

Sorry Sweetchecks meant a transvaginal ultrasound - a very fun way to spend a half hour come highly recommended! It was just to check Clomid had worked...but not too well, not good if have 7 or 8 eggs all developing! But was perfect, only 2 and a nice lining to boot. Despite our best efforts don't think has worked though! AF due at weekend I think - does anyone know, irregular cycles it's the ovulation bit that is held up, after ovulation AF will come in approximately 14 days doesn't it? Sorry random question!

Am off for a date night now, the TTC sure does take fun and romance out of it all. Good luck to all of you waiting...this time, this time...! x


----------



## strawbs

OMG...I cannot believe some of you are on you 2nd 2ww since I started checking in on these boards!!!  No af here and fed up, really want to crack on with my cbfm.  CD 35        Tested on tues BFN.  I have had af pains for nearly 2 weeks and think (not sure) I ove 16 days ago??!!  obviously must not have

Marie, Nits....I  work with teenagers and bought one of the electric zappers, very expensive but really work.  I have also heard combing with nit comb and tons of conditioner is very effective.  I know  how you feel uuuurrrghhh but very common.

emma....luteal phase (bit after ov) can vary but not as much as leading up to ov, generally 12-16 days I think.

Romance non existant in this house...went  years ago when 1st started ttc, never really has come back

strawbs x x x


----------



## Tracyxx

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> Hi Tracy
> 
> How come your not sure when you ovulated?
> 
> Sending you sticky vibes xx


Hi Sweetcheeks,

I tried temping/charting for a few weeks, it was too time consuming so i stopped but it showed that i always ovulated on my 2nd peak, but this month i started taking a high dose of vitamin B6 and i got my 1st peak 3 days later than usual and on the day of my 1st peak i had really awful cramping over my ovary which lasted a few hours so i really think i ovulated that day. Im hoping i am wrong as my 1st peak day was the only day we didn't have BMS but only time will tell. I have set my ticker as if i had ovulated as usual on the 2nd peak and my luteal phase is always 13 days so i'll know for sure if a/f shows up a day early.

Tracyx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Tracyxx - I agree it is very time consuming but i still take my temp because my CBFM only use to have highs so wasn't if i was ovulating so i decided to take my temp and since doing that the CBFM has detected peaks, which is great!  Hope it carries on.  Thats good that you know roughly when you ovulate, im not sure if i ov'd either so will have to wait and see.

emmasmith9 - I see, that must be what im going to have when i start taking the clomid.  They will be scanning me during the first cycle, sounds good, seeing your follies on screen.  How did your date go?

Afm today no cramps or pains, nothing!  Only have sore boobies and i didn't get implantation dip with my temp either    never mind i will just wait for the witch to turn up and then i can take my clomid next month    Hope it agrees with me.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Questions for you ladies if you don't mind
Can you use the CBFM sticks in the other digital vice that you wait for a smiley face?
Do you think the CBFM can read peak but then you don't actually ovulate a day or so later or at all?

xxxx


----------



## Tracyxx

sweetcheeks2009 said:


> Questions for you ladies if you don't mind
> Can you use the CBFM sticks in the other digital vice that you wait for a smiley face?
> Do you think the CBFM can read peak but then you don't actually ovulate a day or so later or at all?
> xxxx


Hi Sweetcheeks,

I tried to use my CBFM test sticks to see if i could get a smiley face and all i got was a little error symbol.

When you get your 1st PEAK most people will go on to ovulate within 12-36hrs but the peak just means the monitor has detected a surge in LH it doesn't guarantee you will ovulate, some people can get PEAK's but never actually ovulate, the only sure way to detect ovulation is by keepibg a record of your BBT.

Tracyx


----------



## emmasmith9

Still no AF....argh this waiting is driving me nuts! HPT a BFN though . I've been using some tests bought from Amazon, they're little simple strips not even in plastic holder but they're meant to be very sensitive and detect only 10U/ml. I hope they work ok! I bought them as I test all the time (optimism??) and was spending a FORTUNE on Clearblue ones! I also gave up with the OPK - I never got a positive even when I definitely did ovulate...I must test a wrong time of day or something. Oh well, I can always tell anyway without testing just by the cramps!

Strawbs, thanks, thought luteal phase was fairly predictable. It's been 2 weeks now so AF must be showing up soon! When I read your post I saw the "Marie, Nits....I  work with teenagers and bought one of the electric zappers" - I didn't read the nits word and wondered why you were using electric zappers on teenagers!!!!! Well they can be troublesome  

Sweetcheeks, date night was fun but always pretty shattered by Friday night so it was a fairly early one! But nice to spend some time just 2 of us without other friends around for a change! On the clomid, they do monitor you quite carefully, firstly as there is a small risk of hyperstimulation but also to cut down on multiple pregnancies. They'll want to check the dose is high enough but not too high! It was nice to see follicles pre and post ovulation....but hard too because seeing them makes it more real somehow? Sorry don't know how to explain it but it fills you with hope seeing them there, like the very beginning of a baby   which makes it harder if it all comes to nothing! That sounds weird I know. 

 everyone, fingers crossed for those still in 2WW and for next cycle for others. x


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Well ladies, a quick one form me as at work, but just to say Ov is playing trcks on me this month, its gone CD16, not 'peak', I'm now on CD18 and its still high, dam it, wheres me egg!!! lol x


----------



## mooers

I always liked seeing my follicles on the scan too   It just reassures you that everything is doing what it is supposed to! 

Strawbs/Emma - Any news? 

Crossed - Maybe you're brewing up some kind of super egg   Hope you get a peak soon.

Sweetcheeks - Has AF turned up yet? I had to be taken off Clomid because of side effects, but I think I'm quite unusual in that regard, as most people get on with it fine  

Hope everyone else is OK, and that we get a BFP soon  

AFM, CD19 (6DPO) and nothing much to report. Some twinges in my bb's and some AF type cramps, but I get those every month anyway


----------



## emmasmith9

AAaaaaaaaarghhhhh this is so mean  . No   despite definite ovulation the weekend of the 7th/8h. But a BFN!!!!!!! What's going on I hate my body, it's torturing me.

Strawbs, doing any better?

Crossed good luck, maybe you are hatching the perfect lucky egg!

Sweetcheeks, any nearer starting the clomid? 

Mooers got fingers crossed, the 2WW sucks doesn't it?

Tracy where are you now? In 2WW too?

 x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Well I'm 7dpo and nothing to report yet although I did wake up today with a pain in my left breast, not on the breast itself more off to the side (half breast / half underarm).  I know tender breasts are normal for some people during the 2ww but ive never had it but i think I read it's caused by an increase in Progesterone so im thinking my high dose B6 has done what I wanted and has raised my progesterone levels, but I'll keep you posted.

Tracyx

I've just noticed my ticker says tender breasts are just a common symptom at 7dpo, oh well!!


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Another quickie today (at work again, god i'm super busy at the mo, sorry ladies!!).........I have a PEAK, so CD19, same as my 1st cycle with CBFM, maybe CD16 was just a short month last month, so lots of BD'ing when I get home later!! 

Will also swing by later to catch up on you all and read how everyone else is doing, sorry to love and leave........

Hope your all well by the way


----------



## mooers

Oooh, I'm 7DPO as well! Someone to compare symptoms with!   I've got a tender bb's as well, and last night I had pretty bad AF type cramps, to the extent that I had to go and have a bath to ease them, still got them now in fact, but not as bad. Got an increase in CM today as well.

Anyone else got any news?


----------



## emmasmith9

Nooooooooooooooooo   came   

Hope everyone else has better luck.

Back to d1 for me


----------



## strawbs

No af, sore nips, did a hpt fri was 1st faulty test I have ever done took about half an hour for any line (have done 100s tests) it was BFN. Sure I am not pg as no symptoms really. Will test poss fri
Emma sorry af turned up
Strawbs x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello Everyone

emmasmith9 - Sorry to hear the witch has arrived.  Good Luck for this cycle.  If i o'v when i think i did my witch is due thurs/friday so i will be starting clomid then.  Thanks for explaining the monitoring, im looking forward to it now as long as i don't get many side effects!

Mooers - How are your cramps today?  AF is due thurs/fri so im still waiting......I hope i don't get many side effects from the clomid.  Fingers crossed!

Crossed4Luck - Congratulations your peak has arrived.  Now its rumpy pumpy time 

Hi Tracyx - How are your boobies?  Still sore.  I always get sore boobies about 2 days after ovulation.  Is it good to have high levels of progesterone?  Thanks for answering my questions, i won't try a pee stick in the other device then lol.  As for ovulation after monitor saying peak i think i must be ovulating then because i take my temp and enter it on ff website and it says ive ovulated.  Do you take your temp?

How is everyone else?  Sammysmiles has you AF turned up yet?

strawbs - When is your af due?  My nips are sore too.  It was my boobies but its just my nips now, not sure what thats all about!

afm im on 11dpo.  Getting a few cramps but not as bad as they were at the beginning of dpo.  My boobies aren't as sore either.  Not long now to wait though......


----------



## catkin79

Hi folks, 

Well I got my blood test results back today - they confirmed that not only am I not pregnant but I didn't ovulate either.  No surprise to me as AF turned up yesterday anyway!  So I'm now on day 2 and will finally be able to use CBFM again soon.  Last cycle I was asked for sticks days 6 to 26 but as my cycle was 42 days it feels like ages since I've used it!  Only got Highs last month for the last four days so hoping I will get Highs earlier this month and hopefully a Peak too!  

My cycles have been so screwed up this year.  I've looked back at my FF charts and made some notes.  Last year I had 9 cycles and was on clomid for 6 of those.  On the cycles where I took clomid I did ovulate and my cycles were shorter (ie normal length!) and more regular.  I did ovulate on most of the 'natural' cycles too but often later on and often with a shorter luteal phase.

I'm going to have more intensive accupuncture this month - gonna try & get 3 sessions in between days 10 to 15 to see if I can bring ovulation earlier - my therapist is hopeful and reckons it has helped people in the past.  If that doesn't work then I'm putting myself back on Clomid!  I have a few packs left from last prescription - only stopped taking them on advice of GP who said not good to take Clomid for prolonged periods of time (ie longer than 6 months in any one time) due to slightly increased risk of ovarian cancer.  Now I've had 4 cycles off it, this being my 5th, I reckon that's enough of a break.


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Everyone, 

Can I put my CD1 as 11 May?  Im not sure if its appropriate as this was actually the start of my miscarriage?  The main bleeding has stopped but I have been spotting on and off since.  

This kind of leads me to a question, I hope someone can help.  I'm in my first cycle of tracking BBT (started 11 May also) and I have used OPK's for the first time also.  Is it possible to have a + on the OPK 2 days in a row, or should I stop testing after the first +?  It just happened that the first day I tested was  +.  

And a further question, is it possible to be spotting and ovulate at the same time?  Bearing in mind that I'm waiting for things to settle down after the miscarriage.

We timed the BD well I think!  Do you think its even possible to conceive right now?


----------



## strawbs

Mandimoo. I didn't use my monitor 1st month after m/c as think results can be misleading, I had really strong ov signs (fertile mucus loads of it + pains) which I don't usually get. I conceived that month without monitor.

On my phone so short post
X


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi everyone!

Just having a quick catch up!

Good luck to all those on your 2WW i'm   for you x

Sorry to hear that AF came for some of you   hopefully next month will be your month

I've also started to chart my BBT, its a pain having to do it every morning so I don't think I'll keep at it for long. Started with the OPK's today no positive but I have some twinges and my CM is changing so and I quote my DP "i'll keep you topped up!"   Men!


----------



## weenster

HI Mandimoo,

I'd be interested to see if you get an answer here - I'm in much the same boat as you .....

I'm still bleeding quite heavy some days after my miscarriage 5 weeks ago.  Not sure if it's been a period or just a continuation of the miscarriage  Also still getting positive pregnancy tests, although they are getting fainter .....  I'm not sure if i can actually ovulate or get pergnant while the hcg is still in my system?  Have taken a few OPK tests when I've had ovary pain and CM (or what i thkn is that!) but they've been positive due to the hcg ( i didn't know until i googled it that this hormone shows on these too!)  So i've kind of resolved myself that until i stop the bleeding/spotting and get a negative test there's not much i can do!

Got CBFM itching in the box to go .......

Good luck,

Weenster x


----------



## mandimoo

I didn't know that the hcg would make an OPK +.  I thought I had been amazingly intuitive to catch my LH surge on the nose first time!  Off to google now. ..


----------



## weenster

Yeah, kind of got me too.. The first time i tried it i got an extremely positive one, linked with pain in my right side i though i must have been ovulating...... this website explained it well though:

http://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

I'm a bit like you, just feel in limbo and desperate to start getting on the ttc wagon again!

Weenster x

/links


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi

No personals tonight sorry......afm its 12dpo and i had some pains today so i think she's on the way    and when i checked my cervix internally i noticed a smudge of pinky CM.

I rang my hospital today because they didn't write my blood test results in the letter to my gp so i don't know the figures!  The consultant said they were fine but i wanted to know exactly so i could google and discuss with you ladies on here and it was like trying to get blood from a stone!  They wanted to know why and then they said they couldn't tell me over the phone and then they said i will have to speak to the consultant to see if he could write a letter to me explaining each result!  I thought what the hell, they are my results!!!

Rant over........


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Me again!  No one has posted since mine lol.

Well the witch turned up during the night so day 1 for me again.  Im going to be joining the clomid as i start the tablets tomorrow but im still going to use my CBFM just to see if everything ties in so i will be sticking around on this thread if its ok?

xxxx


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi all,

Just a quick post before work. I got a positive on my OPK this morning so its BMS time   

Hopefully 3 days earlier is a good sign


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls, 

Well I'm 9dpo and still nothing, I do feel very nauseous today but my 83yr old gran is having major surgery as we speak to have her arm amputated so I am a bundle of nerves and am assuming that is the reason for my nausea.  I have no cramps/twinges or creamy/wet cm so don't think we've been lucky this month but it wont be long now and we will know for sure.

Tracyx


----------



## emmasmith9

sweetcheeks, sorry AF turned up for you too, depressing isn't it? Good luck with the Clomid - I had v little in the way of side effects but no EWCM as normal round ov time....got myself to Boots and bought some of the Pre-seed stuff they stock....but then no luck this month so maybe it's not so good!!! 

I'm trying without clomid this month - I always had a regular cycle before lap and zoladex so am hoping now I've started up again all will go tickety-boo. It's just so much pressure - I know I've got 6 months to a year tops and if it hasn't happened it ain't going to! Consultant said 6 months before she recommends starting IVF but I might give it a bit longer....am desperate to conceive au natrel if at all possible!
 all ladies in waiting, hope someone has some good news this month x


----------



## strawbs

AF arrived, cd 45 longest cycle since before my ovarian drilling       

Not starting my monitor this month as off on holiday and cannot be bothered with the whole poas thing whilst away.  Got my pregnacare today and will ttc a bit on hols, but starting in earnest in July!!!!

Hoping for some BFP on this thread     

strawbs x x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

strawbs - Have a good holiday.  I took my monitor with me on hols cuz i couldn't resist lol x

Crossed4Luck - Hope your well.  When are we starting a new thread for May/June? x

xx


----------



## button butterfly

Evening ladies

Was going to post tomorrow but I am going to be busy! Well AF arrived again last night !!!!!!!!!!!!! Bah humbug so I suppose I will have to reset the old monitor.  Here's to next cycle!  Hows everyone holding up?

Button


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Strawbs I'm glad the witch showed up but like you I don't think I would test while on holiday I think I would just have a month off  

Button & Sweetcheeks I'm sorry the witch arrived for you both, im sure I'll be joining you in the next day or two  

The witch is playing with me this month as I have been feeling very nauseous so tested on cd10 & cd11 both BFN. A/f isn't due till cd14 but yesterday (cd11) I went to the loo and low and behold she was here or so I thought as I was wiping bright red blood (sorry TMI  ) but then an hour later it was gone  .  It was too early for a/f but far too heavy & red to be implantation so I don't know what she's playing at.

I started B50 last cycle to try and move ov on a bit as I felt day 11/12 was too early but if it's going to mess with my luteal phase then I'll stop it as it is always always always 13 days (af is always 14 days after ov) so I don't want to mess that up, and as I'm not pg then I think it must be the B50 making me nauseous so i would need to stop taking it anyway  

Tracyx


----------



## strawbs

Tracy implantation bleed can be heavy + red. I had it at just before 6weeks and was convinced it was another m/c, but it wasn't one night of a few heavy blobs of bright red blood

Gd luck
Strawbs x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Tracyxx - Hope this is your month   xx


----------



## sarah

hello ladies. was wondering if i could join you all. on 20th aprill 2011 i had a missed m/c. i was 15weeks but baby died at 14 weeks 2 days. I bled on and off for 2 weeks then had very heavy bleed for 2 weeks. Would that be my first period since. should say i had medical managed delivery of my baby.

anyway i concieved naturally then so i'm hoping that i will again.
i've always been regular with cycles 28 days then 5 days af. but its all been pushed out of zinc.

how longwill it take for normality to return.

would be great to have a cyce buddy or all of you. 

i've been desperately sad and lonely these past few weeks.

take care all, and good luck on achieving our drems. xxx


----------



## weenster

Hi all,

Sarah - I miscarried on 21st April, and am not sure whether I have had af yet, as my bleeding has been on and off since.  I finally got my negative pregnancy test at the weekend (5 weeks after the miscarriage), and the hospital assumed that the bleeding I'm having now is af as it's slightly heavier than it has been, so I've decided that this must be my cycle getting back on track.  I also had medical management, but was only 8 weeks along.

Tracy, with my first pregnancy I had a heavy implantation bleed, just like you describe - heavy for about an hour then nada ......  It really confused me but the hospital said it was possible but not the most common type of bleeding.  It more than likely came from some lining that had collected round my cervix (at that time I had 2 cervixes ..... long story!) but calmed down quickly.  Here's hoping that's what's happened with you!

Strawbs, hope you have a great holiday - I'm off next week but just to center parcs so nowhere exciting!

Button and Sweetcheeks, sorry it was not your month, but look forward to joining you properly next month!

AFM, I've taken the plunge and switched on CBFM.  I know that after my miscarriage things are going to be to pot this month, but thought i'll see what it says then can always reset it at the end of the cycle .... I think!  So, am on CD8 today, and started my tests - still on low, and tbh think i will be for a good few days yet ...... just hope the 20 test strips I have will be enough!!!

Take care everyone,

Weenster x


----------



## mandimoo

Hi Sarah.  My miscarriage was a bit later than yours, having started 11may. I had 3-4 days of heavy & v. painful bleeding. On 19may I was scanned & told all product s


----------



## mandimoo

Oops, sorry about that... I cant get the hang of that phone.

As I was saying, on 19 May I was scanned and told that all products had been passed, but to expect more bleeding as my endometrium was still thickened.

Since then, I have had no real bleeding to speak of, just a bit of discolouration when I wipe.

I have just got off the phone to the clinic who have agreed to do blood tests tomorrow and thursday, so hopefully I will have a clearer picture of where I am.

I wonder if you could ask your clinic or gp for hcg blood tests to try to put you at ease?

I hope things settle for you soon, it's a long old wait isn't it.


----------



## weenster

OOh, am a wee bit excited - got my first high on my cbfm this morning .......  Day 9 of what i think is my cycle.  I know that as it's my first cycle it could be high for a while, but it's a step forward   !

Hi to everyone else .....  How are you doing Tracy?

Weenster x


----------



## Tracyxx

Morning Girls,

Weenster that is great, fingers crossed your cycles go back to normal to let you start ttc again.  Im sure you'll have another BFP before you know it   

Well the witch turned up for me this morning right on schedule 14 days after ovulation so im out for another month   .  

The good news is that even though my ovulation days seems to vary every month i always ovulate on my 2nd PEAK day then the   comes 14 days later so it means i can start timing our BMS a little better.  I was so pleased yesterday as i was beginning to feel o/h wasn't as intrested in TTC no3 as me as he doesn't really talk about it much but then i just happened to mention to him that i had thrown out some of Kierans old newborn baby things and right away he said "Why did i throw them out, we will need them again soon?", i had to explain it was just things we couldn't re-use but i was so pleased he got mad as it confirmed to me he does think about it.  

He did say though that he didn't want to put pressure on me but we both agreed a few months back that my weight is a big issue for us as i didn't get my BFP with Kieran until my BMI was back down to a normal 25 even after TTC for over 10yrs so our plan was for me to loss the weight so we can TTC naturally for a while before going back for our next FET but at the moment i am still just over 2 stone away from getting my BMI to 25 but we are running out of time as we only have another 7/8 months left to use our embryos as they where frozen in early 2007 and have a maximum 5yr storage, so in early 2012 if they are unused the clinic have said they will have to allow them to perish.  I have 6 embies left and the clinic want to thaw them all for 1 final FET although i am going to try and persuade them to just thaw 3 to give me 2 shiots at FET but to fit in 2 i would need to have my next one no later than November which gives me 6 months to loss as much weight as possible so i really need to get my skates on.  

How is everyone else going today?

Tracyx


----------



## jogger123

Hello Ladies,

FF virgin here. A little background to me: My husband and I have been trying for a year and a half for baby no1. I felt very isolated and bottled everything up for a long time but then I got in touch with the Samaritans and they pointed me here.

I like that you are all very pro-active and don’t dwell when you get your period but look to the future. I bought my CBFM today from amazon and will try and track what is happening along with you guys but you all seem to talk in code!! AF and TTC and DH!! I will spend tonight trying to decode all your messages!!

I hope you don’t mind me butting in but it has really opened my eyes and I wanted to tell you you have all made me feel that I am not alone!

xx


----------



## mooers

Hello all

Weenster, good news on the high. Here's hoping for a peak in time for the weekend!

mandimoo, good luck with your blood tests. Let us know how you get on.

Sarah, I can't offer any advice, but just wanted to send you a  

Strawbs, have a fabulous holiday  

sweetcheeks, how are you finding clomid so far?

Hi jogger, and welcome! Our motto is onwards and upwards! If you need any help decoding, let us know! (AF is Aunt Flo, your period), TTC is trying to to conceive, and DH is Dear Husband) Have you been for any tests yet?

Well I feel like my cycle is stalking Tracy's, as AF turned up for me this morning too. The vitamin B complex seems to have done it's job! After reading what Tracy has been saying about weight being an issue, I'm more and more convinced that this must be my problem too. I haven't really helped myself this week, as I put on 2.5lbs while I was away for the long weekend, but I'm back on the wagon again now. It can't do my chances any harm by losing weight anyway. 

DH is back at the hospital tomorrow, for another SA as it's a year since his last one. Once he's handed in his little pot of swimmers, we get given our next appointment with the consultant. Here's hoping it's not in 6 months time or something!   

Hope everyone else is doing OK. Hopefully we'll see a BFP on here soon


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi All,

I'm sorry no-one has had a BFP yet   to you all. Hopefully next month will be your month  

Jogger123 - I haven't been trying as long as you but at 37 I was feeling very left out and alone until I found this forum it has made me feel so much more positive!  

I've been having some odd twinges over the last few days I'm hoping its a good sign, well I tell myself that! And have been eating brazil nuts just in case I have been lucky lol. I have been trying to chart my BBT but never remember to do it before going to the toilet so its not much help  . Next month I must do it properly!

Hopefully there will be a BFP very soon


----------



## Sammysmiles

AF has arrived here  on day 4 already so sticks are out ready!

Onwards and upwards hey?


----------



## emmasmith9

Sorry to hear AF has turned up guys, no BFPs this month then  Well onwards and upwards, am d7 already and can feel the egg making twinges starting (which side will it be this month! Should get a sweepstake going!). Maybe this will be a lucky month!!!  

Does anyone know all being ideal what your chances of conceiving are in any given month? Still at a loss as to how a some girls can hit the bullseye with one drunken encounter and even with determined and repeated BMS my little eggs just float away into the abyss and die!    

How's the clomid sweetcheeks? Good luck with your peak weenster, now get to it! Hi Jogger123 - I've spent a very long time feeling along (major fertility issues related to endometriosis) and it's such a relief to chat to others in same boat. Guys who want to get down to ideal BMI if you ever want a chat just say - I was almost 14 stone (and at 5 foot that's fairly round) but now keep at a healthy 8 1/2 stone. I know how hard it is so if you ever want some moral support just shout!

June here we come!!!! Luck everywhere........


----------



## catkin79

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd start a new thread for our May/June cycles. Come join me on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=264322.0

 to all x


----------



## jogger123

Hi again

Mooers, i went for my day 21 progesterone test and said it was normal so now my DH has to put away his SA this week or next. I don't really know what 'normal' is as i never spoke to the doctor afterwards. 

kiteflyer, i am just a spring chicken at 28 so i figure i have age on my side! Only problem with that is that every 28 year old seems to be having kids just now! Everyone i know for that fact! (not really, i exagerate). Fingers crossed that the twinges turn into something magic!

emmasmith9, i think  a 'normal' couple has a 25% chance of conceiving per month, in their twenties anyway. However some people seem that one go is enough!! My friend says 'it is an ill-parted world'. Aint that the truth!

For all you guys going for ideal BMI i have recently taken up jogging one night a week (hence username) and it does take my mind off the relentless thought of babies, and there are never any pregnant people jogging along with you! I also get a better night's sleep after as my brain has unwound a little.

baby dust sprinkles for June...


----------



## mooers

Afternoon all

Jogger, I've only ever been told that my results are 'normal' as well, they've never told me any figures, which I think is a bit lame! I've got a consultants appointment on the 15th June to refer me for IUI, so I'll see if I can get a bit more detail I think, just for my own piece of mind. I guess they just assume that we won't understand the figures, but in the age of Google, there isn't much you can't look up if you put your mind to it! 

My DH had a SA today, and his count came back at 60 million with above average quality, which is better than his test results a year ago. He's been taking zinc for the last month or so, so I reckon it was that. They were going to test the motility overnight, so I guess we'll get those results back on the 15th. The sperm doctor (I don't know the official name!) told DH he is going to recommend us for IUI as his sperm count is so good. In a way this makes me feel awful, as it's clearly me that is the problem, but at the same time I am annoyed with this 'unexplained' badge, when there is clearly something not working!

I guess I'll carry on with the diet, hope for the best, and go with the onwards and upwards motto!

Big   to everyone who has just had AF arrive, and   for those still on the 2WW.


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Mooers I was diagnosed with Endo at 17 and have pretty much seen the same Gyn Doctor since then (although she never remembers me from one visit to the next  ) but she is what i like to call fat phobic as being overweight was her answer for everything, in her opinion if I just lost weight i'd be fine.

Well I was 11st when i got my surprise BFP with my daughter which at 5"8 is a "normal weight" but after she was born i was 15st and just couldn't shift it, i lost a stone but just couldn't get myself back under 14st so i just stayed that weight.  We tried for no2 for 15yrs I mean we tried natural, IUI, IVF, FET all BFN then in 2008 we gave up.  Of course i found myself with lots of free time so i joined weight watchers and got back to my goal weight of 11 stone in May 2009 and a month later I found out I was pregnant totally out of the blue and went on to have my son in 2010 but was right back up to 15st again and just like before i have managed to shift 1.5 stone over the past year but i just can't get the rest off.  

I have went over it again and again in my mind but the only thing that had changed in our 15yrs of TTC was my weight so my o/h is convinced that is what made the difference so feels it won't hurt to try again, but losing the weight the first time was hard enough when I had tons of free time to exercise now I have a 1yr old and i care for my 83yr old grandmother so finding time for me is hard  , i think I'm going to have to get myself into a set exercise routine as trying to squeeze it in here and there just isn't working, as with a thyroid condition dieting alone doesn't work for me I really need to diet & exercise to see any results.

Right now I am hovering around 13.5stone so still have 2st to shift to get back to my "normal weight".

Emma I would really love to hear how you managed to do it  

Tracyx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi Tracy,
It was Weightwatchers for me! It just started it all and got me going - there was no way I was jogging or going to the gym at 14 st was just too daunting! I joined with a friend and we are both pretty competitive so it turned into a race to who would reach their goal first which really helped! I also made sure went to the meetings, it was good just to be around people who had the same issues etc. Biggest thing I learned was portion control, even now I weigh out my rice and pasta etc! As lost a bit of weight started jogging then entered a few runs - Race for Life that kind of thing. It gets pretty addictive! Am still trying to do a 10k in under 50 mins, one day it will happen!!! Nowadays I still run and do the British Military Fitness too, so I'm not so strict but still watch what I eat. I'm aware that I could very easily put it on again, think will always be mentally overweight (I've heard the thin girl inside a fat girl line but I'm the opposite and the binge eater is always waiting for a chance to escape!). If there's anything thing can say to offer advice or support just shout! It's really hard but stick with it...not only might it help with baby-making but also give you a longer happier future with DD . xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

emmasmith9 - Did you say earlier in your posts that you were taking clomid last month? xx


----------



## Tracyxx

Emma thankyou so much, I initially lost my weight with weightwatchers too so thought it would be easy to do it again but it has been a little tricky as they have changed now to the new pro-points plan so it's been tough trying to learn the new plan.  I know the obvious thing would be to do the old plan again but that would mean doing it alone and as you said I do better too with the support of the classes so I'm going to try and get used to the new plan.  

I got a little incentive today as although we've been through the whole treatment cycle (natural to IVF) because we've had a natural BFP they want us to go back to our local NHS hospital for some basic tests so I got the call today to go into my Gp to have some bloods done as the hospital want them before they see us again in a month or two, so the Gyn Dr I will go back to see is my fat phobic Dr I mentioned in my last post who likes to blame everything on being fat so I really want to loss as much as possible before we see her. 

Emma how are things with you, have you had any treatments yet or are you just starting out? How is your Endo does it give you much trouble? I had major surgery for mine in 2001, it took away most of my pain but left me with lots of adhesions  

Tracyx


----------



## emmasmith9

Hi Sweetcheeks, did indeed clomid it last month. You on it now? Any problems? I'm not sure it's related but awful AF just gone and haven't stopped bleeding properly...damn hormones and all their damn side effects!

Tracy good luck with it, I honestly believe the WW or similar is the only good way to go about it and stick to it! And it worked for you before so trust it again  I reckon the support is a load of help, not only that but you get some great hints and tips and new recipe ideas! I've cut out a load of calories but going "fish-itarian" too, no more meat for me. High cholesterol runs in my family too so I have to cut out red meat and high fat dairy anyway, and all the veggies and beans I eat help keep the good cholesterol up too so my last test wasn't too bad!

Treatment-wise....well trying my best for a baby! Am giving it 6 months - 1year then IVF here we come. I'd love to conceive naturally but there we go. I'd been on the depo injection until the age of 27 then 27-30 no contraception and endo got me. So it was only last year had lap and zoladex. Never considered myself old but can see time ticking away (31 as of March) . 

xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Emma - Was you on the clomid thread last month?  Yep im on it now.  I had twinges and cramps and aches in my sides on CD2, 3, 4, 5 AND 6 but had nothing yesterday or today.  I have heard alot of ladies have bad AF    not looking forward to that part!
Hope you get lucky and get your BFP naturally, you never know, you never know.  Keep strong xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Wow a week on holiday and look what I missed! Lots of ups and down and sadly mostly down, we are a poor lot, despertatly was hopinf with AT LEAST one BFP, looks like us ladies will be keeping this thread going for a while, every month till we are ALL preggo! ha ha.

Anyway no AF, but no suprised as only CD28 and didnt Ov till CD19, so maybe along month for me, AF will prob rear her ugle head about CD31/32 if I guessed right this month, although I would certainly prefer it if she didnt come at all!! 

At work at the moment so will have to catch up with you lovely later, nice one Catlin with starting new thread, sorry I wasnt here to start it up I've been neglecting you all, send you hugs XXX


----------



## kiteflyer

Hi all,

Its a shame no-one had a BFP this month. I still have 8 days of my cycle left so my question is should I now be joining you all on the new board as I'm feeling a bit left behind on here! Still I'm doing lots of   thinking

Good luck to all you are just starting their next cycle


----------



## mandimoo

Im still here kiteflyer and might be here for weeks!

I'm waiting for my first period since miscarriage (started 11 May).  One week ago today I did a preg test and result was strongly and quickly very +.  I called the clinic on Monday and they invited me for a blood test on Tue.  When I turned up they asked if they could scan me as well.  The sonographer said "it looks messy in there". (!!!)  They had a dig around, said my ovaries weren't doing anything and one had a cyst on.  Then they started talking about ectopic.  "No way, not again" I thought.  I only just had an ectopic pregnancy taken from me in Nov 2010.  They said they would put my bloods in as an emergency and call me back later.  When they called me back they said that my hcg was higher than they thought it should be and could i go straight to gynae emergency to be assessed for ectopic (it would have been heterotopic).  At this point, I felt slightly hysterical, I just could not believe it was happening again, and straight after a miscarriage. 

When I got there they were really kind to me but told me they didn't understand the panic was about as one blood result does not a diagnosis make (and I knew this if Im honest).  They weren't worried by my hcg level but agreed to let me come back for a 2nd hcg to put my mind at rest.

Went back for my second hcg, and when I got the result it had fallen from 1187 to 970 in two days.

Now I have a new problem.  They say its not falling quick enough.  So back next week another scan and two more hcg's.

And when the hcg falls to <5, she said it could be 6-8 weeks to my first period.  

I'll be here talking to myself!


----------



## mooers

Just come and join us on the new thread anyway! I think it's more about having someone to talk to rather than where you are in your cycle  

I can't offer any words of wisdom to you Mandimoo, as I've never had a miscarriage, but I just wanted to send you a   as it really does sound like you're having a rough time of it at the moment.


----------



## kiteflyer

Oh Mandimoo that sounds very stressful to me.   I can't imagine what it feels like. Hopefully your body will get into gear and sort itself out  

We will have to pop over and join the new thread as this month it has been keeping my positive and sane, well apart from yesterday when I just felt really low  

We have to keep   and having lots of   thoughts!


----------

